# Авиация > До 1945 >  FW 190. Системы форсажа MW 50 и GM 1?
На каких сериях FW 190 реально стояли системы форсажа и какие? По-моему вопрос не такой простой, как кажется. На компоновочных схемах их не видно (ни бака, ни агрегата), да и места для них у "фоккера" не просматривается.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> На каких сериях FW 190 реально стояли системы форсажа и какие? По-моему вопрос не такой простой, как кажется. На компоновочных схемах их не видно (ни бака, ни агрегата), да и места для них у "фоккера" не просматривается.


На компоновочной схеме FW 190A-8 здоровенный цилиндрический бак для "метанол-вассер" прекрасно видно...  :roll:

----------

Спасибо. Я нашел эту компановку. По тем материалам, которые мне удалось изучить, в этом вопросе идет полная неразбериха. Составить четкого представления, какие модификации использовали ту или иную систему форсажа (особенно MW), невозможно. Более менее есть ясность по модификации D, тут у авторов (у западных в том числе) наблюдается относительная солидарность.
Я склонен доверять известному немецкому историку Новарре. Так вот, у него в модификации A система MW вообще не упоминается (только в D-12/R11), а GM 1 - только A-6/R4.

----------


## Борисыч (гость)

Приветствую, Вячеслав!
На самом деле вопрос о системах форсажа FW190A не столь прост.  :Wink: 
На 99% уверен, что MW-50 на серийных FW190A не ставилась вообще. Это такая же давняя сказка как про метаноловый FW190A-4.
Я не видел ни одной немецкой или союзной бумаги которая бы подтверждала применение спирта и результат такого применения (V max) на FW190A-8.
Все говорит за то, что зондер режим в 1,65 ата достигался без метанола, возможно, как у штурмовиков впрыском топлива. Но все говорит о том, что на А-8 и А-9 115-литровый бак использовали только как топливный.  
Что касается азота - т.е. FW190A-8/R4, напротив, мне случалось встречать в приличной литературе упоминание о таких машинах. А Фраппе/Лоран приводят ТТХ этой птицы. Любопытно, применялась ли эта модификация в боевых частях?

P.S. Гостю. Не доверяйте Новарре, он хоть и заслуженный, но - старый! :lol:

----------


## %u0411%u043E%u0440%u0438%

P.S. покопался - подтвердилось. Метанольная система о которой так часто говорили (не большевики) почему-то англичане - миф. Равно как и впрыск топлива в нагнетатель - низковысотная система форсирования штурмовиков. Никакая не низковысотная.
В тоже время, несколько десятков азотных R4 были действительно выпущены и попали в боевые части.

----------

W-190 мощности не хватала,на вертекаль он как мессер не тянул

----------


## Oldman

Значит старик Новарра был прав?

Анонимным автором был я. Почему-то никак не мог зарегистрироваться. :Smile:

----------


## Борисыч

Честно говоря, говорить, что Новарра был прав - большое преувеличение.
У мня нет его работы по 190-му, но есть по 109-му - не знаю как сказать помягче, но, в общем-то, ахинея. Безнадежно устаревшая инфа. Ну, а если говорить про MW-50, которую он не упомянул случайно или специально, то тут он прав. На FW190-BMW801 она не ставилась.
А азотных FW190 A-8 или A-9, уже не помню, действительно один из заводов выпустил серией что-то штук 50-55. Кроме того связывать "метанол" с опытным FW190D-12 тоже совершенно ни к чему.
На гораздо более распостраненный D-9 эта система массово устанавливалась с ноября 1944 г.
По 190 рекомендую P. Rodeike (к сож-ю только на немецком) и Dieter Hermann & Co. (шифферовская серия, на англ. ес-но). ;)

----------


## Oldman

Борисыч.
Бог с ним, с Новаррой. Скажите, Вы где-нибудь читали в воспоминаниях летчиков о реальном использовании форсажа на FW190 в бою? Я прочитал немало литературы (в том числе и западной), но не помню таких эпизодов. Мало того, мой товарищ, который серьезно изучает Мессер (особенно G), не может припомнить случая использования форсажа (азота, метанола) и на последнем.
Впрочем, это может говорить и о том, что мы читали не ту литературу.
Может быть вы дадите ссылочку на источник с реальным описанием боя? Меня эта тема очень интересует.

----------


## Борисыч

По поводу форсажа на FW190 -  я бы сказал, что его наличие (впрыск топлива в нанетатель) на А-8 и А-9 не вызывает никакого сомнения. Другое дело, что очень часто эту систему считают маловысотной, мол ставилась только на штурмовиках и использовалась до высоты в 1000 м. Это все от англичан пошло. Хотя они испытывали А-8, но вот разницу в макс. давлении наддува BMW801D-2 в 1,65 против 1,42  у А-3 и А-4 объяснять не захотели. Еще в начале 90-х в КР (а затем и в "Немецких следах") об испытаниях немецких машин в СССР мелькнуло, что была на 4-х точечном "облегченном" FW190A-8 волшебная кнопка - "увеличение лётных данных" с которой он разгонялся до 582 км/ч. Честно говоря, не думаю , что на самом деле имелась какая-то кнопка - всё делалось сектором газа, до и был ли это А-8 - тоже не факт. Судя по W.Nr очень может статься, что F-8 или F-9.
В общем, соглашусь, что чего-то вроде "дал форсаж и оторвался" или "наконец подвезли метанол и теперь зададим врагам жара" - я тоже не читал. Хотя у Урбанке про "ольдебургских мальчиков" что-нибудь подобное встретить предполагал. Тем не менее, если метанол был в наличии, ясно, что системой на "дорах" пользовались. Азотом тоже пользовались, по крайней мере, где-то мелькало, что Галланду как истребительному генералу, эта тема не нравилась, мол испаряется на жаре... У меня сложилось впечатление, что летом 1943 "азотными" были значительное число Bf109, Bf110 из ПВО Рейха.

----------


## Oldman

Я не подвергаю сомнению наличие системы форсажа на 190-м. Меня интересует вопрос - использовалась ли она практически в частях. И здесь вырисовывается, по-моему, вполне определенная картина - нет, не использовалась.
Уж насколько поляки и чехи молятся на Люфтваффе, любовно обсасывают в литературе любую мелочь, касающуюся их кумиров - фашистских асов. Со свинячьим восторгом на многих страницах расписывают любую продвинутую железяку-агрегат или новое вооружение. Так вот, что касается систем форсажа, они проявляют определенную сдержанность. Относительно А-8 поляки пишут примерно следующее: да, бак стоял, протянуты к двигателю ряд (не все!) трубопроводов относящиеся к форсажу; однако, скорее всего, бак использовался как запасной топливный. Все.  
И еще, про метанол. Нельзя забывать о том, что это вещество (чрезвычайно взрывоопасно) широко использовалось как компонент ракетного топлива. Это первое.
Второе, во второй половине войны (здесь я могу ошибиться, давно читал, лень искать в архиве информацию) немцы готовили к запуску в производство новые подлодки (серия 21?), где использовались двигатели с "холодным" и "горячим" режимами работы. В "холодном" в качестве топливного элемента использовался метанол.
Третье. Конец войны, ситуация с поставками материалов крайне сложная. Метанол нужен, прежде всего, для ракет (и подлодок?). Сколько тех самолетов с системами форсажа, летают на бензине - и ладно, его бы побольше. Гнать цистерны метанола в авиачасти? Это не реально.
Я почему поднял вопрос о форсаже. Наткнулся на бурную дискуссию о характеристиках наших и немецких самолетов. И там вполне серьезно, со знанием дела (профессионалы!) обсуждались системы форсажа, как практически использующиеся на самолетах противника.

----------


## Борисыч

ПЛ с турбинами Вальтера в серии не планировались - это раз. Второе - метанол и перекись не есть одно и тоже. В топливе каких ракет применялся метанол? Ну и третье. С сентября Bf109G/K выпускался практически исключительно в метанольном варианте. Главное отличие G-14 от G-6. А когда были вынуждены изготовить несколько десятков неметанольных мессов - они опять промелькнули в конце года как G-6. Так что многие тысячи выпущенных в последние полгода войны мессеров с MW50 говорят о том, что метанол был. Не та ситуация, чтобы лепить систему для на всякий случай. Но это касается только D-9. По FW190A-8 я, в принципе, с этим вопросом разобрался окончательно. Дело в том, что кнопка действительно существовала и 10-минутный режим Erhoehte Notleistung, но ничего никуда не впрыскивалось. Просто был определенным образом зарегулирован Gerat управлением двигателя. Вот и всё. При этом прирост на границе высотности был всего 8 км/ч, а вот у земли очень приличный, по разным данным, от 20 до 35 км/ч. К слову, на ГСПО начал издаваться альманах и в обозримом будущем будет материал по поздним фокам. ;)

----------


## Oldman

С подлодками я, конечно, подзабыл. Давно читал.
А насчет ракет - V2 (окислитель - жидкий кислород + топливо - метанол, примерно 5,5 и 4 тонны), Ме 163 (окислитель - перекись водорода + топливо С, где одним из основных компонентов был метанол )... Широко используется и в современных ракетах.
Я, все-таки, полагаю, что дефицит метанола (как и всего прочего в конце войны) у немцев присутствовал. И отдавать его авиаторам в ущерб ракетам (приоритетные программы) - сомнительно. Поэтому, и в литературе нет упоминания об его практическом использовании. Вспомните, встречаются множество эпизодов использования чрезвычайных режимов, а форсажа - ни одного, ни на мессерах, ни на фокках. По-моему, вывод - очевиден.

----------


## leh

Насчет дефицита метанола у немцев по моему довольно слабый аргумент. Метанол или метиловый спирт в народе табуретовка - это продукт перегонки древесины с чем у немцев вряд ли были проблемы.

----------


## Oldman

Я не настаиваю на своем утверждении, просто высказываю предположение. Борисыч убежден, что на 190-м системы форсажа устанавливались серийно (в конце войны). Я выразил сомнение по этому поводу, так как, во-первых, в литературе (западной) царит полная неразбериха по этому вопросу. Почитайте несколько источников, и вы убедитесь. Кому верить? Во-вторых, нет ни одного упоминания о практическом использовании этих систем (на 190-м и 109-м). Объясните, почему? Вы можете сказать, - просто не писали, и все. Тогда, почему писали о чрезвычайном режиме? Правда, можно найти самое легкое объяснение - тот, кто летал с форсажом, не написал ни одной книги. Не успел, сбили!
Теперь о метаноле. Древесный спирт - это 19-век. В середине 20-го в промышленных масштабах его производили несколько иначе (из очень дефицитных для той ситуации материалов). Системы форсажа серийно пошли в конце 44-го. Обстановку того времени в Германии представляете? Учитывайте приоритет ракетной программы. На каждую V2 более 4 т метанола, приплюсуйте Ме 163 (почему они простаивали на земле, знаете? Циглер весьма красочно описывает эту ситуацию.), экспериментальные работы и проч.
Впрочем, Вы можете предложить и свой вариант, обсудим.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Я не настаиваю на своем утверждении, просто высказываю предположение. Борисыч убежден, что на 190-м системы форсажа устанавливались серийно (в конце войны). Я выразил сомнение по этому поводу, так как, во-первых, в литературе (западной) царит полная неразбериха по этому вопросу. Почитайте несколько источников, и вы убедитесь. Кому верить? Во-вторых, нет ни одного упоминания о практическом использовании этих систем (на 190-м и 109-м). Объясните, почему? Вы можете сказать, - просто не писали, и все. Тогда, почему писали о чрезвычайном режиме? Правда, можно найти самое легкое объяснение - тот, кто летал с форсажом, не написал ни одной книги. Не успел, сбили!


У Прина и Родейке в книге Bf 109 series F/G/K есть фотографии заправки 109-го метанолом. Фотографии в книге JAPO Bf 109 G-10/U4 тоже подтверждают наличие баков. 




> Теперь о метаноле. Древесный спирт - это 19-век. В середине 20-го в промышленных масштабах его производили несколько иначе (из очень дефицитных для той ситуации материалов). Системы форсажа серийно пошли в конце 44-го. Обстановку того времени в Германии представляете? Учитывайте приоритет ракетной программы. На каждую V2 более 4 т метанола, приплюсуйте Ме 163 (почему они простаивали на земле, знаете? Циглер весьма красочно описывает эту ситуацию.), экспериментальные работы и проч.
> Впрочем, Вы можете предложить и свой вариант, обсудим.


Системы форсажа серийно пошли еще с 1940 года. В руководствах и Ersatzteilliste уже есть номенклатуры изготовляемых деталей. Ну и пилоты в своих мемуарах писали, надо читать внимательнее.

----------


## leh

метиловый спирт, а MW-50 и был по сути метиловый спирт получали и получают или из древесины (денатурат) или из природного газа.
В Ме-163 метанол входил в состав топлива для первых двиготелей Walter R1-203 в следующих модификациях двигателей использовался совершенно другой состав в который входили действительно дефицитные для военного времени хим.вещества. 
А теперь вопрос:-зачем немцы с тупым упорством делали на каждом самолете заправочные горловины за фонарем и аккуратно их подписывали MW-50 или GM1?

----------


## Борисыч

Обратил внимание на то, что топливо для V-2 (A-Stoff) - ЭТИЛОВЫЙ спирт. Для 900 ракет (ежемесячно) требовалось 13000 т ж.кислорода, 4000 т этанола и 2000 т метанола. Осенью 1944 немцы имели примерно 500 метанольных истребителей и едва ли совершали более 10 с/вылетов на каждый. Наверное, 500 тонн мет. спирта найти было не очень сложно.

----------


## Oldman

Мансур,

Фотографии - это сильный довод. У меня нет этих книг, может быть дадите тут эту фотографию?

>пилоты в своих мемуарах писали, надо читать внимательнее.

Дайте ссылочку, я же просил. Цитату.

leh,

Относительно Ме 163. 
Цитата из Грина: Hедостатки Z топлива (HWK R II-203b) привели к применению топлива С (30% раствора гидразингидрата в метаноле). В серийном производстве двигатель R II-211 получил обозначение HWK 109-509A.
Еще: The HWK 509A rocket engine was developed was developed to power the German Me 163 Komet fighter-interceptor, one of the most unique distinctive aircraft of World War II. The motor used two fuels -- hydrazine hydrate in methanol, plus concentrated hydrogen peroxide -- that ignited violently when combined with a catalyst.

>зачем немцы с тупым упорством делали на каждом самолете заправочные горловины за фонарем и аккуратно их подписывали MW-50 или GM1?

Так было положено по технологии и конструкции. Производственники не имели права менять конструкцию, исходя из прогнозов - будет метанол в частях или не будет.

Борисыч,

У меня есть эта статья из КР.

A4 Treibstoff: 3865 kg Methanol (85 %) + 4970 kg LOX

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> метиловый спирт, а MW-50 и был по сути метиловый спирт получали и получают или из древесины (денатурат) или из природного газа.
> В Ме-163 метанол входил в состав топлива для первых двиготелей Walter R1-203 в следующих модификациях двигателей использовался совершенно другой состав в который входили действительно дефицитные для военного времени хим.вещества. 
> А теперь вопрос:-зачем немцы с тупым упорством делали на каждом самолете заправочные горловины за фонарем и аккуратно их подписывали MW-50 или GM1?


Они их не подписывали, а ставили специальный трехцветный треугольник, причем форма и цвета различались на заводах Эрла (красный-желтый-красный) и ВНФ (GM).
А заправочные горловины их в серии штамповали, как обтекатели несуществующего компрессора наддува кабины на Эрловских Г-6х

----------


## Борисыч

Судя по фото и реконструкциям JaPo на дорах в желтом треугольнике в р-не горловины писали MW50.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Судя по фото и реконструкциям JaPo на дорах в желтом треугольнике в р-не горловины писали MW50.


Так то Доры. А я про мессера :))
Фотография заправки приведена в книге "Граф-Гриславски, пара асов" Бергстрема-Антипова, вечером будет

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Graf&Grislawski. A Pair of Aces стр. 173

Заправка системы GM-1 самолета из JG50 (Bf 109G-5 или Bf 109G-6 пр-ва завода Erla Maschinenwerke GmbH)

----------


## Борисыч

Давайте всё-таки уточним один момент по несчастной V-2.
В ракете использовалось топливо B-Stoff - 75% этиловый спирт. НЕ МЕТИЛОВЫЙ (обозначался M-Stoff). В качестве окислителя - A-Stoff, он же LOX, т.е. жидкий кислород. Не могу сказать, что метанол не использовался в V-2 совсем, но только не в качестве основного топлива.
Всего: 4900 кг A-Stoff, 3710 кг B-Stoff, 175 кг T-Stoff, 22 кг Z-Stoff.

----------


## Борисыч

Помните эпизод у Липферта, когда он решил посостязаться в Vmax со штурмовиком FW190 и последний его сделал? Как я понимаю, Липферт летал на Bf109G-14 и если бы метол у него был, мессер должен был разогнаться до 560-565 км/ч, если нет - до 525-530 (у земли). По FW190A-8 спецификация даёт 544 на NL (1700 л.с.) и 563 на Erhoehte (1800 л.с.). 
Я это к тому, что :
1. у Липфеерта, судя по всему, метанола не было.
2. по фокам вопрос - если по FW190A-8 режим Erhoehte-NL достигался регулировкой герата управлением двигателя и наддув у земли повышался с 1,42 до 1,58, а мощность при этом (без учета скоростного напора) росла с 1700 до 1800, то этого недостаточно для увеличения скорости с 544 до 563. Необходимо прим. 1885 л.с.
С другой стороны, англичане везде пишут, что на штурмовиках впрыскивалось топливо в нагнетатель и мощность BMW801D выростала до 1870 л.с. В общем, что за система форсирования стояла на FW190F, таже, что и на FW190A?

----------


## Oldman

Борисыч,

Судя по тем данным, которые Вы привели, фоккер легко делает месса при условии, что у обоих отсутствует форсаж (544/530).

----------


## Oldman

Судя по тем данным, которые Вы привели, фоккер легко делает месса, при условии, что у обоих отсутствует форсаж (544/530).

----------


## Борисыч

Подфюзеляжный ETC и 4 крыльевых съедали, по крайней мере,18 км/ч. У фоки остается примерно 526 на взлетном. Т.е. сделать мессер штурмовик мог только с зажатой кнопкой ENL. Особенно учитывая худшую динамику разгона.
Кроме того, захваченный сов.войсками и испытывавшийся "облегченный" FW190A-8 W.Nr 580967, на котором была отмечена работоспособность 10 мин. режима "увеличения лётных данных", совершенно определенно являлся фоккером серии F (F-8 или F-9).

----------


## Oldman

> Подфюзеляжный ETC и 4 крыльевых съедали, по крайней мере,18 км/ч. У фоки остается примерно 526 на взлетном. Т.е. сделать мессер штурмовик мог только с зажатой кнопкой ENL. Особенно учитывая худшую динамику разгона.
> Кроме того, захваченный сов.войсками и испытывавшийся "облегченный" FW190A-8 W.Nr 580967, на котором была отмечена работоспособность 10 мин. режима "увеличения лётных данных", совершенно определенно являлся фоккером серии F (F-8 или F-9).


Скажите, а по W.Nr. нельзя определитьс с типом фоккера? На западных форумах очень любят подобные вопросы. Неоднократно убеждался.
А Вы уверены, что Липферт летал на G14?

----------


## Oldman

> Graf&Grislawski. A Pair of Aces стр. 173
> 
> Заправка системы GM-1 самолета из JG50 (Bf 109G-5 или Bf 109G-6 пр-ва завода Erla Maschinenwerke GmbH)


Мансур, спасибо за фото. Убедительно. Шланг точно термоизолированный, для закиси. Скажите, а по дате фото можно определиться?

----------


## Борисыч

> Скажите, а по W.Nr. нельзя определитьс с типом фоккера? На западных форумах очень любят подобные вопросы. Неоднократно убеждался.
> А Вы уверены, что Липферт летал на G14?


"Облегченный-ускоренный" фоккер из блока F-8/9, а внутри блока, 8-ки и 9-ки месили не разбирая. Есть 801TS > вишневая 9-ка, нет - увы, 8-ка. 
История похожа на А-2/3 - последние цифры номеров блока - идут вподряд, но при установке 801С > А-2, 801D > A-3. 
Так, что ответ если и есть, то в России. Кто-нибудь инфу с шильд переписывал, а может, как сувениры у кого-нибудь и валяются до сих пор. Вообще, мне кажется, что осенью 44-го отличить A от F можно только по подкрыльевым бомбодержателям. Все остальное могло быть одинаковым (двигатель, закабинный фюзеляжный бак, 4 огневые точки, фонарь, набор бронирования). 

Г. Липферт в I./JG 53 во второй половине февраля 1945 г. (на 99% уверен) летал на Bf109G-14. Скорее даже G-14/U4. Ну и еще 1%, что ему попался Bf109G-10. 
Мда... Бой с Як-3 также наводит на мысль, что метанол в лавку не 
завезли, а этанол употребили по назначению. Иначе G-14 не должен уступать 3-му яку в скорости у земли...

----------


## Борисыч

> Graf&Grislawski. A Pair of Aces стр. 173
> 
> Заправка системы GM-1 самолета из JG50 (Bf 109G-5 или Bf 109G-6 пр-ва завода Erla Maschinenwerke GmbH)


M-F Sommerau в своем "109 Rec. Man." вообще написал, что это машина самого Г. Графа (=JG50)... Но почему тогда бортового номера нет (шеврона) ?

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> M-F Sommerau в своем "109 Rec. Man." вообще написал, что это машина самого Г. Графа (=JG50)... Но почему тогда бортового номера нет (шеврона) ?


Если это самолет Графа, то с этой стороны зеленая единичка при таком ракурсе в кадр попасть не должна. А шеврона не было.

Липферт летал как на G-14 W.Nr. 51xxxx, так и на Г-10. Одновременно.
Фотографии в книге Барбаса есть.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Мансур, спасибо за фото. Убедительно. Шланг точно термоизолированный, для закиси. Скажите, а по дате фото можно определиться?


Да. Это конец сентября 1943-го. Судя по камуфляжу и аналогичным самолетам (зеленая 3 Вайростера) фотография сделана в период когда на аэродром приезжали Гитлерюгедовцы на экскурсию.

----------

